# Do the can-can-can challenge



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been a long time since we did this and it is a great way of comparing the heights of our 'poos....
I want to see if Donna has enough cans to make a tower as high as the Mighty Oz 
For those of you who haven't done it before you may need an extra pair of hands  it is not as easy as you may think and the dogs sense a trap and suspect some new form of torture. Mine are so used to torture that they have given up caring 
If you can remember the weight of your dog as a pup include that as it might give some of our new puppy members an idea of what size their bundles of snuggly joy might end up.
What ever size and age your poo have a go - Friday Fun works best if everyone has a go... Plus no judging the contents of my cupboard.... I have teenagers who see baked beans as essential food 
Kiki was 1.9kg at 8 weeks
Dot was 2.2 kg at 10 weeks
They almost match in height - Dot is just a tiny bit taller - and her ears are much, much longer


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I think you really just want to find out who else has canned beans in their cupboard.  

Maggie fluffy paws is an american cocker & miniature poodle weighed in at 3 pounds 7oz and eight inches tall at 8 weeks. I year old she's just over 3 cans or 14 inches and weighs 16 pounds.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Maggie looking perfectly fluffy as always 

If she had a close shave would she be down to just under 3 cans 
My two are just over 14"


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I had to choose the tins which stacked best due to "someone" who thought pushing the stacks over was great fun  so custard it was 





She was not terribly co-operative but I think was around 3 cans to the shoulder - she weighs 5.5kg

This kept happening






Chance was terribly worried about the whole crashing around cans things and was probably around 4.5 cans but this was as many as I could stack and as close as she would get to it


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

A little blurred - it wasn't easy, and took many attempts which required putting pieces of kibble on the taller bigger cans so that I could measure up the smaller cans to him. Looks like his height from the floorto shoulder/back is the height of the 2 10oz cans (the 2 with the Chef Boyardee). Earlier this week he weighed 4lbs.








Edit - Forgot to mention he is 9wks old tomorrow, and a cocker spaniel (not sure which type 25-26lbs) miniature poodle (16lbs) mix.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki kicked the cans too - evilly, so they fell on Dot. Inzi removed herself to the safety of the kitchen.
DaVinci is such a diddydot, but he'll grow.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ha ha what a great idea loving all these photos but it wasn't as easy as you all made it look !!but here's my best shot at it I even had to balance toys on the top !!Harley is around 3 cans I think and around 8.5kg American cocker /miniature poodle I can't remember what weight he was when we got him


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can someone advise on getting the photo the correct way round I seem to be having problems with this


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

All these cans of Dvon custard would be making me hungry, but thankfully my daughter just made lobster thermador and strawberry souffle for dinner. 

Until I solve my latest computer photo issue you'll have to take my word that Rufus is between three and four cans tall.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Fairlie, not more photo problems 
We need regular Rufus pictures.
He is not such a big chap is he? I was thinking he might be a 4 can dog 
Come on Donna, lets see Ozzie and Dawn what about Dudley, is he a four can dog.
Poppy and Boycie?
Lets see the big poos.... maybe you'll have to tape your cans together to make the tower more stable.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Oh Fairlie, not more photo problems
> We need regular Rufus pictures.
> He is not such a big chap is he? I was thinking he might be a 4 can dog
> Come on Donna, lets see Ozzie and Dawn what about Dudley, is he a four can dog.
> ...


I've seen him Marzi and he really isn't that big unless maybe you measure around his middle.  Fairlie we don't just need more Rufus pictures, we need baby pictures of all the farm critters too.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

HO is home and has put Rufus on a strict diet, so he might be svelte by the time my computer problems are sorted. My theory that he could be free fed was 100% WRONG! I just hope I can post photos of the fifteen baby chicks before they turn into the feathered dinosaurs they really are.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi I shall give it a try. I don't buy much canned stuff now only have two tins of soup at the moment. Will stock up tomorrow.
At last weigh two weeks ago and weighed as follows.
Poppy at 10 weeks 2.5 kg now 13.5 kg (29.7 lbs)
Boycie 8 weeks 2.2 kg now 15.7 kg (34.6 lbs)


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Found some tins but can't get dogs to co-operate. It is hard trying to do it yourself.
Here is result four tins they could be slightly bigger but deffinately four tins.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Found some tins but can't get dogs to co-operate. It is hard trying to do it yourself.
> Here is result four tins they could be slightly bigger but definitely four tins.


Brilliant and I agree doing it without help is surprisingly difficult, especially once the tower has toppled and spooked them 
Certainly look as if they are about 4 and half cans high - but Poppy was not that big as a little pup, was she?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Brilliant and I agree doing it without help is surprisingly difficult, especially once the tower has toppled and spooked them
> Certainly look as if they are about 4 and half cans high - but Poppy was not that big as a little pup, was she?


She was ten weeks I have looked it up and she was 2.5 got size wrong. She has always been tall. Here is a picture the day we bought her home. Now edited other post.


----------

